# Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?



## sister_in_act (6. Apr. 2010)

Hallo alle

meine frage mag euch verwunderlich vorkommen

ich habe  2 katzen, die neben trockenfutter  ausschließlich *tütchennaßfutter* fressen. allerdings lassen sie immer reste, die ich dann wegwerfen muß weil unser hund sie nicht haben darf.
heute habe ich  testhalber  mal einige  übriggebliebene fleischwürfelchen den koi zugeworfen und die haben sofort  gefressen.

weiß jemand ob das ok ist  oder gibt es gründe, weshalb man es lieber nicht tun sollte?
ich denke da besonders an das taurin im katzenfutter.


lb grüße

ulla


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

Servus Ulla

Ich würde es eher den Igel zu Verfügung stellen 

Ob es schlecht für die Koi ist ... hmmm ... meine "Grauen Zellen" meinen das Koi eher Vegetarier sind ....


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

Servus,

aber Igel schlafen doch noch...

Und Koi fressen doch auch mit großem Appetit __ Schnecken und Raupen. Grade letztere sind ja wohl sehr eiweißhaltig - genau wie Katzenfutter. (Das ist jetzt kein Pro Katzenfutter sondern eine Ergänzung der Fragestellung!).


----------



## karsten. (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> aber Igel schlafen doch noch...
> .........





nö !


----------



## herten04 (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo Ulla.

Ein Nachbar von mir füttert seine Koi mit Hunde-Dosenfutter.(auch Brot und Gemüse)

Bisher sind keine Fische daran verendet,aber er hat so gut wie nie klares Wasser.das mag an siner Filteranlage liegen oder diese Art der Fütterung belastet das Wasser zu stark.


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo alle

@ helmut


> Ich würde es eher den Igel zu Verfügung stellen



bevor da ein  igel sein igelschnäuzchen dran hätte wäre vermutlich nachbars frecher kater namens *findus* zugange...und den wollte ich eigentlich nicht noch mehr anlocken

das futter ist ja vom vortag und nur meine verwöhnten tiger wollen dann frisches...
vegetarier?? grübel...
also  sie stürzen sich auf alles was  an fleischlichem da ist bei mir: wasserasseln, kaulquappen..minikrebschen..

@christine und herten

soll ja nur als ergänzung dienen anstatt im biomülleimer zu landen.
sollte das wasser dadurch mehr belastet werden müßte ich , bei der geringen menge an katzenfutter die zusätzlich gefressen wird, meine filteranlage überdenken...
eigentlich füttere ich nur sowas ab und an ansonsten __ reis zu,-sonst koifutter.

mir gings vor allem um das Taurin, das im katzenfutter enthalten ist und ob das fischverträglich ist.

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## karsten. (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

Moin

den Fischen macht das sicher nichts
Eiweis und Fett ....
die verschachtelten Inhaltsangaben auf dem Fischfutter sagt auch nichts Anderes aus als Getreide- , Fisch- und Fleisch-..abfälle 

einzig das das Katzenfutter das Teichwasser etwas mehr belasten könnte da es sicher eher löst als dafür eingestelltes Koifutter

wenn das  Equipment nicht schon notorisch überlastet ist .......

warum nicht  


mfG


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo Karsten



> wenn das Equipment nicht schon notorisch überlastet ist .......



bislang nicht
zumal die letzten goldis (bis auf den uroldie) in gute hände bzw teiche abgegeben werden dieses jahr.
zudem hatten die kois die bröckchen  schon gefuttert eh diese den boden überhaupt erreichen konnten. (verfressene bande das )

ds für die info

lb gruß ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo Ulle,
ein paar Brocken können die schon vertragen, aber als Alleinfutter ungeeignet. Die Fische brauchen Teilweise andere Mineralien etc.


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

hallo ulla,

also unser hund mag sehr gerne auch mal fischfutter und die goldis auch mal gerne ein paar zerbröselte hundeleckerlis  

eigentlich bräuchte man nur 1 futter für alle  , so ist es halt


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

jo Mitch

und euch männer könnte man glatt mit der flasche aufziehen 3

auch als *alleinfutter*

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## albert61 (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Katzenfutter für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo,
ich bin neu in diesem Forum , habe aber schon etwas Erfahrung bzgl. Katzen-Trockenfutter für Koi.
Ich mische mir seid Jahren mein Futter zusammen, bestehend aus normalen Fischsticks,Seidenraupenlarfen,Katzentrockenfutter und ein paar tropfen Vitaminzusatz.
Die Biester fressen wie blöde und denen geht es gut dabei.
Die Mischung macht`s.


----------

